# Mountain Biking after knee replacement



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Just turned 58 yesterday. I'm a former moto-crosser what has enjoyed mountain biking (6-8 mph avg.) the last 5 or so years. But MX helped to ruin my knees later in life (would do it all over again in a heart beat),so I have had bad knees (bone on bone arthritic messes) for many years now. But the pain and mobility has gotten worse. Biking has always felt good, with it and swimming the only 2 things the knees allow me to do. But with bad knees and a belly, the hills have never liked me. With the pain now to the point that I am not comfortable with day to day activities anymore, I have decided to get bi-lateral surgery and get both knees replaced with bionic ones. 

Question to the group is have any of you gone through this surgery and ride post surgery. Any insight into the process will be appreciated.

Wanting to get my confidence up that doing the surgery is the right thing to do and, after the 2-4 month re-hab, that I'll actually become a stronger MTB'er with the new knees.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

no info at all

My doc says I am a candidate for knee replacement surgery....he says delay as much as possible it is a life altering event.

Lose the belly first?

My ACL replacement took 9 months to a year with daily exercising


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I can tell you that we met a guy in St George that was 65 years old who had just had knee replacement surgery. His doctor told him "go buy the most expensive mountain bike you can afford and go ride as much as you can". He didn't *appear* to be in great shape (he told us his first love is fly fishing) but he was definitely riding on some relatively difficult trails. 

I've always mountain biked and had motos too. I ended up breaking my femur right above me left knee and tore every ligament but my LCL in a moto crash in July 2009. I had a plate installed to hold it all together and then ACL surgery in November. I was on a stationary bike in late January and cleared to ride in April. 

I'm sure you'll do fine. EVERY person I personally know raves about their knee replacement results. Life changing for sure....in a positive way.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

lencho said:


> With the pain now to the point that I am not comfortable with day to day activities anymore, I have decided to get bi-lateral surgery and get both knees replaced with bionic ones.
> 
> Wanting to get my confidence up that doing the surgery is the right thing to do and, after the 2-4 month re-hab, that I'll actually become a stronger MTB'er with the new knees.


I would say that with daily pain limiting even your day-to-day activities the decision should be relatively easy. Chronic pain leads to decreased quality of life- poor sleep, stress, depression, etc. Almost everyone I know who has has a knee replacement says they wish they had done it sooner. 
Being athletic and fit, and used to suffering on a mountain bike, will help your recovery  The most important thing is get the joint moving ASAP and to do the physical therapy to regain your range of motion. The recovery time is significant (months) but there is no reason not to expect to return to cycling. 
I would caution you that recovery from bilateral knee replacement is much more work than getting them done one at a time. Make sure you get a good surgeon with an excellent track record, follow the post-op instructions, and once again-- do the PT. The people who don't have good results are the ones that whine rather than working.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope I never have to experience knee replacement but not too long ago, I ran into a guy that's about my age (54), probably mid fifties, that was taking a break after a pretty good technical climb. We chatted and he said he was 3 months post surgery that day! He was doing pretty impressively and his Doc was all about him being out and working on the new gear. I know quite a few people that have gone through it, both single and dual. From the outside looking in, it's pretty apparent to me that it's "user dependant" on how you do after the fact. I know a few that just remained lazy and fat after the surgery. My neighbor is one of them. My wife was over there trying to get her to go on short walks when she was supposed to after surgery, she never "felt like it" and now, a couple years down the road, she's a mess. Her new knees can barely support her fat ass and she can barely walk from the house to her car. What a waste. A couple others with similar results. No output during recovery, just the same old lifestyle. Those that have embraced their new opportunity, such as a rider like you, have done phenomenally well and they're super active without the pain they were experiencing. Get 'er done and get back on your bike as soon as you can! Best of luck!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Mr. JB had a total knee replacement (TKR) five years ago. The awful part was an infection that forced him to have the surgery redone and spend 6 months on IV antibiotics. However, he pushed hard with physical therapy and has been back on the bike as strong as ever. A much younger friend (early 50s) had a TKR from the same doc and subsequently hiked the Grand Canyon.

That said, in Summer 2014, we were in Dolores, CO at an RV park and I ran into a serious, hardcore triathlete (mid 60s or older) who had received a minimally invasive total knee replacement from Dr. Richard Berger in Chicago. This guy had a hairline scar toward the inside of his knee, *the surgery was done as outpatient* and the recovery time was stunningly short. He was back doing light jogging and riding his bike in a much shorter window than the traditional knee surgery and was competing in triathlons at the national level.



> [Dr. Berger's] degree in mechanical engineering from MIT has helped him design specialized instruments which allow the surgery to be done without cutting any muscle, tendons, or ligaments. *These advances allow most of Dr. Berger's patients to walk independently and leave the hospital the day of surgery.* His mechanical engineering background has also helped him to design gender-specific implants that fit and perform better for active patients.


Dr. Richard Berger, Orthopedic Surgeon, Hip and Knee Joint Replacement - Midwest Orthopaedics at Rush

Dr. Berger is good enough that George Bush went to him for knee surgery while he was still POTUS.

If I were ever in the situation of needing a total knee replacement, this is the guy I'd go to. There are other doctors who do this minimally invasive surgery, but if they weren't recommended by Dr. Berger....

Leaving the hospital same day is a huge deal, because less chance of a hospital acquired infection....DH's procedure (both times) was major surgery plus a two day hospital stay and a 12" incision.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I know a few that just remained lazy and fat after the surgery. My neighbor is one of them. My wife was over there trying to get her to go on short walks when she was supposed to after surgery, she never "felt like it" and now, a couple years down the road, she's a mess. Her new knees can barely support her* fat ass* and she can barely walk from the house to her car.


Don't hold back now - what do you really think?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

:lol: Yeah...I'm harsh. It's just a BS situation that I see first hand and it's a shameful waste. After going through severe physical issues myself and getting a "new lease" through amazing medical procedures, I get a bit testy when someone refuses to help themselves after so many rally to help bring them back. Whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm 6 months out of left and 4 months out on right. I have been riding with flat pedals on gravel roads for about a month. Switched back to Clipless 2-3 weeks ago and started riding my local trails (Phil's World) and feels great to be on singletrack again. Nothing serious, but doing multiple loops out there every other day. My knees were so bad I could barely standup on pedals when going downhill. Now I have no joint pain when standing up, but still have quad pain, which is going away as I get stronger.
My surgeon said I could do both knees at the same time, but I just couldn't put my spouse through that. After going through it 8 weeks apart I'm glad I went with this option. 
Check out this link below has great info and success stories. I have no regrets!!!

http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/total-knee-replacement-849184.html


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and links!! Very insightful. I go see the knee specialist this afternoon to get the party started. I want to be as focused and committed, for both pre and post surgery, as I can to help the entire process. Get stronger in the time I have before surgery in hopes it helps to have a clean surgery, and a quick recovery. I had been very apprehensive about this for many years now, given how invasive the procedure is. But my knees have worsened, and are now to the point where I want surgery ASAP. This mental step was key for me...looking forward to being pain free


----------



## PCF (Mar 31, 2016)

I just had Partial Knee Replacement on the medial side of my left knee two weeks ago. So far, so good with the exception of some popping and other strange sensations! I will tell you that the bone on bone pain that I was dealing with is gone! I have gotten on my trainer twice now since surgery and am able to make complete rotations which is good! I have noticed that I feel a pop with each rotation on my bike. Has anyone had experience with cycling after a PKR? If so, any advice or what to expect? Cycling is huge for me and I pray I can keep it up. If pain is stopping you from riding, get you knees fixed! Having no more pain is really nice!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I had totals and I had popping while I walked until the swelling went away. Sounds like you're doing great if you're already getting a complete rotation. There is cycling after knee replacement. If you haven't yet read the link I posted above, there's great information on new knees. Do the PT and keep up the good recovery.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

At my appointment with the knee specialist this past Monday, when I asked him about post recovery ability, he told me that "you still won't have knees of a 15 year old". And that you will here some popping and other noises. That's the norm for metal/plastic.

He won't do both my knees at once unless I lose 15 pounds. Told him that is what I want, as I want 1 recovery period, not 2. And I was already planning to lose weight prior to surgery, anyways. He said that the people who do the work to lose weight and gain strength before surgery are the ones that do best. Many people wait, thinking they will change diet behavior and exercise once they have the new knee(s), only to fail. 

Another appointment in 5 weeks to see where I am. Shooting for -20 lbers


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I know a guy that had both done at once (58 years old) and went to a rehab place for the first 10 days. Too much for spouse to handle. My surgeon doesn't like the patient going into rehab facilities because infections can run wild in them and you don't want that. 
Just something else to ask or think about.
Good luck on getting that 20lbs off.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

woody.1 said:


> I know a guy that had both done at once (58 years old) and went to a rehab place for the first 10 days. Too much for spouse to handle. My surgeon doesn't like the patient going into rehab facilities because infections can run wild in them and you don't want that.
> Just something else to ask or think about.
> Good luck on getting that 20lbs off.


My surgeon told me the same. He much prefers for patients to go home, as they seem to do better overall than the ones that go into a rehab place. Getting the family support inline is one of my to-do's. Plan to abuse both my wifie and my 19 year old son home for the summer. That way they can tag team and/or team up, as needed.

My diet the last 2 days had <1500 calories just by eating healthy (fruits, veggies, protein). Got the MyFitness Pal app which is a great way to track your caloric intake. Doctor stressed that cutting out corn and potatoes is huge for weight loss/maintenance. Carrots instead of chips and I'll have a girly figure in no time


----------



## Milton Berle's Cock (Jun 24, 2015)

Who did yours? My 51 year wrecked knee is due.

Love a recommendation.



MtbRN said:


> I would say that with daily pain limiting even your day-to-day activities the decision should be relatively easy. Chronic pain leads to decreased quality of life- poor sleep, stress, depression, etc. Almost everyone I know who has has a knee replacement says they wish they had done it sooner.
> Being athletic and fit, and used to suffering on a mountain bike, will help your recovery  The most important thing is get the joint moving ASAP and to do the physical therapy to regain your range of motion. The recovery time is significant (months) but there is no reason not to expect to return to cycling.
> I would caution you that recovery from bilateral knee replacement is much more work than getting them done one at a time. Make sure you get a good surgeon with an excellent track record, follow the post-op instructions, and once again-- do the PT. The people who don't have good results are the ones that whine rather than working.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I had both knees replaced (total knee replacements) one year apart. My natural right knee deteriorated rapidly as I recovered my left TKR, and I suffered repeated meniscus tears, which of course limited my activities between replacements. I am now five months post op the second knee and I feel fabulous. I have been on the spin bike since the 4th post op day. I can now hike anything without trekking poles, ride my cyclocross bike, 29er, horseback ride, kayak, and have incidentally lost 28 pounds since the second surgery (yay!). I am up to 1800 ft. elevation gain on bike rides, and I plan to be back to metric centuries by summertime. 

The initial recovery for TKR lasts about 12 weeks. Improvement continues from there, and complete recovery takes up to two years. The first three months are for healing, lots of ice and elevation, gentle mobility exercises, and ROM stretches. By the 12 week mark I was riding my bike(s) and doing modified strength training at the gym. I still get occasional stiffness in my 5 month old knee, especially after a grueling 12 hour shift, but any discomfort departs readily with elevation and a solid nap, no pain meds required. My 17 month old knee feels completely great. I am happy to share my experiences and recovery tips, so if anyone has questions feel free to pm me!


----------



## PCF (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

LadyDi said:


> I am happy to share my experiences and recovery tips, so if anyone has questions feel free to pm me!


Likewise here as well.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Anybody seen these customized, 3-D printed knees?

Total Knee Replacement | Customized Knee Replacement | ConforMIS

Very intriguing. I'm 57 and have the same ex-moto background as the OP. Bad osteoarthritis in both knees, but biking is still good (skiing can swing the other way).

Trying to hold out as long as possible!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

One more recommendation: Mr. JB's physical therapist was a cyclist. If you can find a PT who is into sports of some kind, (running, tri, cycling, whatever) they will better understand your motivation to get back on the bike.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

kosmo said:


> Anybody seen these customized, 3-D printed knees?
> 
> Total Knee Replacement | Customized Knee Replacement | ConforMIS
> 
> ...


One of the reasons I selected my doctor was that he does these. But once I researched, I didn't qualify. My knees are too shot for this. You can't do it if you already have knee deformity (I'm Bow legged) from the osteoarthritis. Or any prior surgeries or soft tissue issues.

My thinking was just like you, hold out as long as possible. It is an evasive surgery that scared me (only reason I can think of on why I have held off). Family has wanted me to do it for at least the last 5 years. Now that I am over that mental hurtle, I wish I had made this choice earlier. And, as you can see from this thread, vast majority of people who have done it, recommend it. I don't know my outcome, yet, but I am truly looking forward to not having the bone on bone pain and gaining back walking ability. And another 1" to 2" of height as my cowboy stance has shrunk me...

P.S. - Lost 6 pounds in week 1, just by diet modification. Not starving either, just eating right. Amazing. Doctor stressed that for knees, pre or post surgery, weight management is HUGE.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

lencho said:


> P.S. - Lost 6 pounds in week 1, just by diet modification. Not starving either, just eating right. Amazing. Doctor stressed that for knees, pre or post surgery, weight management is HUGE.


Good work. Doc is right. To demonstrate, walk up a set of stairs two at a time, then grab a pair of 20 pound dumbbells and do it again.


----------



## PCF (Mar 31, 2016)

I was able to get on my road bike today for the first time after having Partial Knee Replacement on my left knee 18 days ago! I was able to go 6.5 miles! it wasn't perfect but I was pleased to say the least! The popping that I mentioned in an earlier post is still there but seems to be getting less noticeable! Again, not having bone on bone pain anymore is priceless! I hope to be doing 50+ mile rides again soon! I'm 44 and don't plan on giving up cycling anytime soon...it's my passion!!!


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

In a similar situation. I did a boat load of investigating on the down time, expectations of after recovery and then talked to many who had a tkr and asked them specific questions about pain level pre and post surgery and level of activity pre and post. In every case their knee pain pre was so great and increasing that their day to day functioning was challenged not to mention their recreational activities. Once the day to day stuff goes you really have little choice but to go forward, If you can bike post surgery at a level satisfactory to you then its icing on the cake but in every case their basic day to day functioning vastly improved.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Its official. Lost the required weight in 6 weeks to "qualify" for bi-lateral surgery. Scheduled today for June 29th. I'll post an update on the drama and trauma I endure in my quest for bionic knees.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

At 53 my knees are starting to let me know they're not happy. It's only off and on for now. I don't mean to sound patronizing, but did any of you look into alternatives to knee replacement? I'm hearing radio ads about something called "osteo relief institute" where they place gel pads into the knee joint arthroscopically? For those who did, how did it work out or why did you discard this method?

Thanks guys!


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

TheBaldBlur said:


> At 53 my knees are starting to let me know they're not happy. It's only off and on for now. I don't mean to sound patronizing, but did any of you look into alternatives to knee replacement? I'm hearing radio ads about something called "osteo relief institute" where they place gel pads into the knee joint arthroscopically? For those who did, how did it work out or why did you discard this method?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Been there, done that. I tried everything non-surgical I could. I simply did not want to do the evasive surgery required for knee replacement. Tried the gel shots, which did absolutely nothing for me. I hear it works for some, but not me. Got scoped in 1 knee (made it worse). Steroid shots worked best for me, but that is just a pain reliever and can only be done every 6 months. Weight loss and knee specific exercise is the most beneficial none surgical option there is, IMO. But, it comes a time when the knee(s) degenerate to the point where surgery is the only answer. In fact, before insurance companies "approve" the surgery, all non-surgical options must be exhausted.

When knees arthritis get severe enough you become either bow-legged (that's me) or Knock-Knees.

I have lived bow-legged (used to be 6'2", not I am 6'1') for at least 5 years now and survived, uncomfortably. But recently the pain and lack of motion increased, which finally got me over the hump in realizing knee replacement surgery is the one and only answer.


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

Good thoughts your way @Lencho..bi lateral....you da man!!!

@TheBaldBlur, tried it all...fact is when its bone on bone nuttin is gonna reverse it. When the day to day pain prevents you from completing your daily tasks its time to get it done....


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm 2 years post on my left. All I can say is work hard on your PT. I was back on easy trails 1 month after surgery, but you will be slower doing both at once. A lot of people don't work hard enough to get their range of motion back, and they never get the results that they should have. I still have some swelling at times, but I work mine much harder than most. Riding is one of the best things you can do to keep it moving. Just don't crash on it. good luck...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I have a question. Has anyone who's had a TKR researched the implants like they would a bike or car? Did you just go with what the doc uses?


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Vader said:


> I have a question. Has anyone who's had a TKR researched the implants like they would a bike or car? Did you just go with what the doc uses?


My research (scheduled for bi-lateral replacement the 29th of this month) found that what devise is used depends on many factors, including the patient's specific circumstances, like deformity of the joint(s), etc. With those facts, the doctor's experience and preferences plays into what device they end up using. Not much flexibility of choice, as it lies more in the doctor's hands. So...I did more research on what doctor to use.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wanted to update this thread since I started it. Yesterday was my 2-week anniversary for bi-lateral knee replacement surgery. Bottom line; Dang glad I finally did it. recap:

Surgery day went well. Shave the legs and off to the operating room. They do a spinal tap to numb the lower body instead of a full general anesthesia + a drug to go night, night with. Next thing I knew I was in my room again. I was bow legged and the Doc said he really had to work hard on my left knee to ensure he got the leg straight. I had lost an inch of height with the deformity, back to being 6'2" . They have you on narcotics for pain and I would rate things at a 6-7 at its worst (varies by individual). They have you stand up and walk the same day as surgery. Surgery Wednesday, home Friday. Prescribed Oxycodon/Acetaminophen pain narcotic and 30 day worth of Warfarin blood thinner to control blood clot risk.

Leaving Friday, I started getting the hiccups, and though nothing of it, not the nurse. However, this part has been my worst part of this experience so far. The hiccups became chronic. Tried handling myself for a couple of days, including getting off the Narcotics, thinking the constipation they create was part of the issue. Even if not, best off them ASAP anyways, IMO. Icing became my best friend and works great for pain control. Finally called and was given a prescription of Chlorpromazine, a mood order drug that is also used for nausea. Didn't work fast, had the dang issue for 10 days. Silver lining is that it took my mind off my knees, but hurt with rest and comfort. Was told it is rare, but is a side effect of surgery, sometimes.

The healing has progressed amazingly. It is all about the soft tissue healing, as it gets used and abused from the slicing and movement to get to the knee joint. You can't even touch your thighs for a couple of days. As of today, I am walking without a walker, going up and down 14 flights of steps, one at a time (had to do it that way with my bad knees, too). Pain is now in the 3-4 range, and a much smaller area. Slice and Dice wounds are sealed, swelling is subsiding, bruising is fading. Physical Therapy 3 times per week, after the first week. The first 2-weeks is the uphill pedal. Already can bend my knees over 20 degrees further than I could pre-surgery. 
Besides the rare chronic hiccups I got, having to depend on other to get you to therapy and get you things at home (much more self sufficient after 2 weeks), sucks. Have support in line if you do this.

Working hard at therapy, stationary bike included (sit down type). Pedaling feels wonderful. No question my knees feel way better than before, even while I am still healing. I can easily tell the difference and know I will only get stronger, more flexible, and be pain free over the next 2 weeks or so. The human body's healing power is amazing, even for a 58 year old fart. Also have lost 30 pound since late May, when I committed to bi-lateral replacement. Also, glad I did both at once, as I would not want to go through recovery twice.

Can't wait to feel the dirt on a bike come August/September.

Pics of my sexy knees day 2 at the hospital and yesterday.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

^^^ Great to hear. I, for one, would love continuing periodic updates.

Esp after you finish your first 100 miler!


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Congratulations on your new knees! You were brave to do both at once, but I respect the decision because one recovery and you're done. Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

At therapy today, right knee bending 123 degrees and left at 120. I was at 100/99 Prior to surgery. Confident I'll get into the 130's by the end of July


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Way to go lencho on new knees and weight loss.


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

woody.1 said:


> Way to go lencho on new knees and weight loss.


x2!!


----------



## tunamikebike (Jun 22, 2012)

Had the surgery done on my right knee and now I don't use the "granny gear" as much! 61 years young.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

tunamikebike said:


> Had the surgery done on my right knee and now I don't use the "granny gear" as much! 61 years young.


So how long before your right knee felt strong enough to gain that higher gear? When did your swelling finally completely subside.

I'm right at 2 months post bi-lateral surgery this Sunday. I started pedaling around the block for 30 minutes last week, and it felt good. Good enough to go try a "tame" trail. But that tame trail kick my butt a bit, as it caused them to swell/stiffen more than what therapy or 30 minutes of biking on the street did/does. Plan to ice before and after and try again!


----------



## tunamikebike (Jun 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, I was in the hospital for 1 week, and in the rehab center for a month. My wife brought me home on Saturdays. After 3 weeks (post surgery), I road my exercise bike for the first time - I lasted 2 minutes! Buy week 5, I could do 24 minutes. I started to ride my wife's bike around the neighborhood when I got home. At 7 weeks (post surgery) I returned to mountain biking. It was a 10 mile loop, but I bypassed the hard parts. Knee felt sore, but it was okay the next day. 2 laps 2 weeks later (20 miles, no bypass) and I was going to try for 30 miles next - but changed my mind. I didn't want to wear out my new knee. Now I ride 4 times a month and average about 15 miles per trip. No ice is needed anymore and my lap times have improved!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

A few photos of a 2-day bikepacking trip with my new knees. 11 months post surgery for left and 9 for the right. Knees felt wonderful, never hurt. I'm still getting use to not having pain on the bike and afterwards. Silverton, CO. to Lake City over Cinnamon pass, then Lake City back to Silverton over Engineer pass. Roughly 80 miles.


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

lencho said:


> Just turned 58 yesterday. I'm a former moto-crosser what has enjoyed mountain biking (6-8 mph avg.) the last 5 or so years. But MX helped to ruin my knees later in life (would do it all over again in a heart beat),so I have had bad knees (bone on bone arthritic messes) for many years now. But the pain and mobility has gotten worse. Biking has always felt good, with it and swimming the only 2 things the knees allow me to do. But with bad knees and a belly, the hills have never liked me. With the pain now to the point that I am not comfortable with day to day activities anymore, I have decided to get bi-lateral surgery and get both knees replaced with bionic ones.
> 
> Question to the group is have any of you gone through this surgery and ride post surgery. Any insight into the process will be appreciated.
> 
> Wanting to get my confidence up that doing the surgery is the right thing to do and, after the 2-4 month re-hab, that I'll actually become a stronger MTB'er with the new knees.


I had left knee replacement 10 years ago (MX also). My knee only bends about 75%. If you're physical therapist tells you it bends enough push yourself more. Once the scar tissue forms you can't get rid of it. I still ride MTB but I have to have the seat raised really high because the one leg doesn't bend like it should, plus I can't ride on the ball of my left foot, almost on my heel. 
But, on the plus side, the pain is much less and my knee is much more stable. Also I know many people who have had knee replacement and their legs bend normally. And riding a bike is the best exercise for your knees. 
By the way I'm 67 and a lot of things don't work like they use to. 
Good luck to you and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

My bi-lateral knee replacement has been wonderful!!! I pushed myself at therapy and finished with both knees moving in the 120 degree range. I'm just completing month 5 post surgery and my knee pain is so minimal it is laughable. I have not taken an Ibuprofen in over 4 months. I'm walking 30 minutes daily and riding my mountain bike as often as I can. Pedaling in higher gears and clearing hills I never could before. I can truly say that my lungs are now way behind my knees. Highly recommend bi-lateral replacement if both knees are shot! Kudos to my doctor, as well, as there are stories not so wonderful as mine. Very grateful and blessed.


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

lencho said:


> My bi-lateral knee replacement has been wonderful!!! I pushed myself at therapy and finished with both knees moving in the 120 degree range. I'm just completing month 5 post surgery and my knee pain is so minimal it is laughable. I have not taken an Ibuprofen in over 4 months. I'm walking 30 minutes daily and riding my mountain bike as often as I can. Pedaling in higher gears and clearing hills I never could before. I can truly say that my lungs are now way behind my knees. Highly recommend bi-lateral replacement if both knees are shot! Kudos to my doctor, as well, as there are stories not so wonderful as mine. Very grateful and blessed.


I'm really glad it worked out so well for you. I guess I should have checked the date of your post. Lol.


----------



## GNG60 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm 56 and have had both knees replaced. The left in '11 & the right on Oct. 3rd '16. I just started riding again last week. It is a life changing event because you get your life back, as I see it. Don't hesitate to get it done. Just find a good surgeon and go with it. Both knees were done by the same surgeon and I had no complications. https://bonesmart.org/ This site is awesome and invaluable for anyone prior to and post knee and hip surgery. This is a great thread for those of us that are not willing to quit. MTBR is awesome!


----------



## MHCBH (Jan 9, 2009)

Great to hear! How are you doing now?


----------



## Emtbiker (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello, i was wondering if anyone in this forum had a TKR made recently with Mako robotic technology and eventually what the result and the healing and recovery time fort coming back to good mountain biking (especially all mountain/enduro). Thanks


----------



## jeph (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going in for a new hip. I went the hospital speel for hips and knee replacement, and the Doc doing my hip does knees with the Mako. It seems to me that would be an excellent way to go. they CAT scan your knee and it loads that info into the Mako. When the doc is machining away your bone it seems to me he can't machine away too much. He says if he goes off the area to be machined away it stops. 

He claimed this makes for a perfect machine fit of the prosthesis metal piece. He says they don't use adhesives and the bone grow to it.

Kudos for your doc and learning new technologies. My doc is doing my hip with the anterior approach. relatively new technique(10 years of so). He sort of dissed other surgeons for not learning new/better things. 

You might ask how many of these he has done with the Mako.

Good luck. 

J


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

jeph said:


> I'm going in for a new hip. I went the hospital speel for hips and knee replacement, and the Doc doing my hip does knees with the Mako. It seems to me that would be an excellent way to go. they CAT scan your knee and it loads that info into the Mako. When the doc is machining away your bone it seems to me he can't machine away too much. He says if he goes off the area to be machined away it stops.
> 
> He claimed this makes for a perfect machine fit of the prosthesis metal piece. He says they don't use adhesives and the bone grow to it.
> 
> ...


Well coming from getting both knees (6weeks apart) replaced and one hip. The hip is pretty easy recovery. Don't get me wrong it's still major. The interesting thing is with the knee they want you in PT and moving that joint. With the hip it's more just walking and not trying to bend over too far till the joint heals. I didn't do any Pt with the hip. I just walked.
Good luck and have a speedy recovery


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Emtbiker said:


> Hello, i was wondering if anyone in this forum had a TKR made recently with Mako robotic technology and eventually what the result and the healing and recovery time fort coming back to good mountain biking (especially all mountain/enduro). Thanks


The value of Makoplasty is largely that it shoulders some of the decision-making regarding prosthetic fit and alignment from the surgeon. It's useful for surgeons not trained in or particularly skilled in unicompartmental knee replacement. The value of int in hip replacement over anterior-approach THR is controversial.

Unicompartmental knee replacement can be a tricky procedure. It has good results in the hands of an experienced surgeon, but in many ways its downfall has been inconsistent results when done by surgeons with less training or experience in the procedure. The Mako robot can make up for some of those skill or experience deficiencies. Of course, the preoperative CT has to be properly aligned and the subsequent joint mapping has to be accurate. It's a great marketing tool because, well, robots are super-cool and all, but not particularly useful for an experienced, Fellowship-trained joint surgeon who's doing 20 knees a week (which is exactly the surgeon everyone getting a TKR should be looking for).


----------



## bill willy (May 1, 2018)

i had right replacement in 2018 and left on december 21, 2020. my whole goal on the left was to do a couple rides/races in the spring time frame. got okay to start riding outdoors on feb 6, 2021 (was pedaling indoors from week one) and hit it hard. did the 110-mile legrand du nord on may 29 and lutsen 49'er a couple weeks ago. now back on single track and feel great, though new knees didn't help me navigate rock gardens and i am dealing with severely dinged ribs right now. that sucks but knees and biking are a good fit..


----------



## pshelton (Jan 17, 2007)

I just had bilateral tkr last month (June 2021). I'm rehabbing, doing everything they tell me to do. Got off the bike about a year ago due to pain.. Now, really anxious to get healed and back on the dirt, even if it's just bunny trails. AMA, and let me hear how you're doing. 
O&S


----------



## JodiGrab (Jul 19, 2021)

pshelton said:


> I just had bilateral tkr last month (June 2021). I'm rehabbing, doing everything they tell me to do. Got off the bike about a year ago due to pain.. Now, really anxious to get healed and back on the dirt, even if it's just bunny trails. AMA, and let me hear how you're doing.
> O&S


I had my right knee done just before you (May 24) so I'm at 8 weeks. I'm so glad I found this forum! I needed the encouragement from other cyclists! I've had some difficulty with pain from angry tendons (my knee hasn't been straight for a very long time). Today I rode a stationary bike and walked up and down stairs without holding on. woo hoo! I feel like I've turned a corner!! I think getting into a pool made the difference for my rehab


----------



## covrc (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Guys, 64 yo, s/p Bilateral TKR May 4 2016. Best decision! I was gingerly back on the my road bike July 1 and light trail riding on my Epic Comp 29er in September. I did not really trail ride until the next year and now, no restriction or tentativeness, just the normal suffering on my twisty turning root-ridden NH trails and loving it. it's nice to be pain free from the Osteoarthritic worn out knees and now only having to deal with the aches and pains from my own falls and crashes when riding. Prehab before surgery helped tremendously. Finally went back to snowboarding this past winter. Feel free to reach out if you have a question.


----------



## jo30 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thirty Four(for the second time) ; ). Meeting with surgeon next week to finalize set up. I have put off knee replacement as long as I can. Going down steps is one knee collapse after another.
Stopping a ride to let bone on bone cool down. Usually not sleeping thru the night and putting topical on the knees. Guess I am hoping for better quality of life and and more riding. ......The I will work on my asthma........ by the by, Also heart attack survivor, They shocked me so many times, you should have seen the power bill I got in the mail.....Good side of getting shocked so many times??? Haven’t had to charge my cell phone.


----------

